# HOW TO: Remove Google Search Bar



## Gordon2013 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hello!

For those who can not remove the Search Bar from the Home Screen, I found a way to do it.

This is for CyanogenMod 11, KitKat 4.4.3 Build 14/06/2014:

On the Home Screen, you press and hold the screen, untill the "wallpapers/widgets/themes" options come out.
When that happens, press the *three dots that look like an arrow*, it will open another menu with lots of options to change.
There, the first option you can change is the Search Bar, turn it off. Press the three dots again to minimize the menu, hit back and that's it.

Hope this helped.


----------



## TheArc (Jun 17, 2014)

This is actually pretty helpful. As I never knew there was extra features like these on the new Trebuchet launcher.

Nice find!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gordon2013 (Jun 17, 2014)

krishneelg3 said:


> This is actually pretty helpful. As I never knew there was extra features like these on the new Trebuchet launcher.
> 
> Nice find!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You are welcome!
Yes, I found it by mistake, and didn't know how to get to that place again... But once I did, I wanted to share this with everyone.
Now we don't need to change the Trebuchet launcher to get rid of that. Even though it's bugged... When getting the "trebuchet has stopped" error (when adding a widget on the home screen), I just reboot the phone, and it's working again. Although even this sucks...

But at least I'm happy I found how to get rid of that annoying search bar.


----------



## DimitarPavlov (Jun 17, 2014)

*140*

Pretty useful - Thx


----------



## Gordon2013 (Jun 19, 2014)

This thread could be made a sticky, it would save a lot of time for everyone.


----------



## paulle (Mar 8, 2015)

*remove google search bar  CM12 lollipop*

This works too for CM12 lollipop.


----------



## francois64 (Mar 22, 2015)

No Paulle
It doesn't work on CM12 Lolipop for LG G2 mini.
after holding the screen, i get widget option menu but not the three dots !
any idea ?


----------



## Pottoko74 (May 9, 2015)

*Thank you*



Gordon2013 said:


> Hello!
> 
> For those who can not remove the Search Bar from the Home Screen, I found a way to do it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was going crazy :laugh::good::good::good:

---------- Post added at 10:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 AM ----------




francois64 said:


> No Paulle
> It doesn't work on CM12 Lolipop for LG G2 mini.
> after holding the screen, i get widget option menu but not the three dots !
> any idea ?

Click to collapse



It has 3 dots but they are like an triangle :good::good::good:


----------



## Bolumstar (Jun 4, 2015)

Gordon2013 said:


> Hello!
> 
> For those who can not remove the Search Bar from the Home Screen, I found a way to do it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot man, very helpful!
I hate Google search bar......


----------



## gustavogaldino15 (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## CyanogenTemp (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm having the same issue. I just installed Cyanogenmod on my phone and when I was customizing the home screen, I saw exactly what the OP shows in his screenshots. However, after installing Google Apps, that screen has changed. It only shows the Wallpapers, Widgets and Settings buttons, and no button to expand settings. Pressing the menu button doesn't do anything either. In both cases I was using the default Android theme.

Cyanogenmod version 12.1. Android version 5.1.1


----------



## dethcote (Dec 2, 2015)

Cyanogenmod version 12.1. Android version 5.1.1


Same thing here, I have no dots. would be great to get rid of..


----------



## priydip (Dec 3, 2015)

*Worked this trick*

This is simple trick and worked .Thanks


----------



## nikev215 (Dec 4, 2015)

works for me, thanks
Android 5.1.1
Cyanogen version 12.1-YOG4PAS3JL


----------



## Gordon2013 (Jan 8, 2016)

You are all welcome! Glad to help.


----------



## komery (Jan 8, 2016)

thanks


----------



## skome (Nov 8, 2016)

Same question; Moto g4 stock.  Do I really need to install a launcher or ROM to get rid of a single UI feature?


----------

